# Old Barn Lumber Projects??



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

I tried to look at the projects to find projects made from old barn lumber but couldn't find any under that tag. I recently got a good supply of barn lumber and was looking for some projects beside picture frames to use it on . Can any of you tell me what tag to look under for this type of project? I looked a little under rustic but didn't see what I was looking for. If you have any ideas that aren't made yet I would love to hear them Thanks


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

You could look through my project gallery. Seem to have quite a few barn wood items, from a blanket chest or two, a few tables, down to even new handle for handsaws.


----------



## willy3486 (Feb 5, 2009)

I built almost my entire workshop from recycled buildings. I had a lot of barn wood and I walled the inside with it. There is a guy in our area on the lsn site that makes things out of old barn lumber.


----------



## lunn (Jan 30, 2012)

I've built several pieces out of barn lumber. One was a sideboard table abt 5'long 12"wide used 10" wide boards for legs. A couple of gussets to brace it. No finnish ect. The first person to look at it bought it. Seems like the more rustic and simple some pieces are the better. Also try planeing the weathered side leaveing the deepest grain. You'll know when to stop. Plane the back side for thickness. Gives it a whole new look.


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

the combinations and permutations of what can be made with barn wood is endless.


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I could use some to fix up one side of my barn…


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks, I have found a few ideas. Nice job moron(that sounds like something my older brother used to say to me LOL)


----------



## josephf (Aug 29, 2012)

i just love the last picture posted of the door .what a door .I believe you are talking about using his lumber in it's rough form .I have paneled a wall for a client . Made a gate .but mostly like the others have given examples of I have plained it to some amount . I took off the rugged part of redwood fense boards and did a wall covering .Also used old split fur surfaced for a Ranch table ,I book shelf ,Yeah list goes on . I used old clear 2×6 redwood for door casing .Primed and painted [lots of labor] it makes excellent trim . You have to have the right place for the look . Do not see yet how to post pictures .


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I floored my office and a room in my daughter's house with wood from my dad's 53 year old barn (I need to post some pics). Also most of my 'tall chairs' and several boxes are made from recycled barn wood.


----------



## okwoodshop (Sep 15, 2009)

Well, I used almost all of my lumber. A man opening a bait and tackle store wanted to do his whole store in old barn lumber rod holders and lure racks. made seven rod holders and four very large lure racks.We used the wood without planing and the old gray weathered look was great for this. forgot to take pictures though. He said when he got everything organized i could come back and take some pics.


----------



## oldreddog (Jan 5, 2012)

I made my workbench from old barn beams and some old reclaimed lumber. 
You have some nice looking projects there, I love that mantle.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

I've done very little with the stuff, but in that experience found that the ever-popular vinegar and iron mixture makes the raw cut surfaces quite convincingly gray.

Kinidly,

Lee


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

we made some custom barn wood doors
in a cab shop
i used to work in

made frames of poplar
with M&T joints
then re-sawed the barn wood
and ran it on a sled through the planer
(no scuff marks on the barn side)
got twice as much yield
and did intarsias with the different
the wood is different colors and textures 
depending on the ark of the sun
and rain/wind directions

some really nice designs come out of it
from all that


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Here is my Pie Safe blog:

http://lumberjocks.com/Milo/blog/30637

It was made of salvaged barn pine.

Milo


----------

